# My little workshop



## mh121 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello all, decided I have spent enough time lurking and thought you might like to see s couple of pics of my workshop, not much to look at but it does the job. The lathe is a Kerry 5 1/2 X 40" long bed type with 2 axis dro fitted. The mill is a Tom Senior M1 that has had a total overhaul with new leadscrew nuts and bearings fit, it also has been fit up with a 3 axis DRO.

Cheers for now,

MartinH


----------



## kvom (Mar 19, 2009)

That's an interesting mill. Does it also function as a horizontal?

If those ribbons are for modelmaking we want to see the models too! ;D

Nice shop!


----------



## itowbig (Mar 19, 2009)

cool mill welcome


----------



## 4156df (Mar 19, 2009)

I second kvom's comment about the ribbons and models.

Dennis


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice shop you have to tell us what the ribbons are for.
Tin


----------



## mh121 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. The mill is a universal, I have the support casting but unfortunately it did not come with the rest of the bits.
The ribbons are for my other hobby which is the restoration of Stationary engines(Gas engines), which I have done for a number of years.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 19, 2009)

MH121 nice shop looks like it is warm and safe from rust. Are those Meister DRO's you have on the lather and mill?


----------



## mh121 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello Bob, I do not know the manufacturers of the DRO`s that I have, they were bought from the people in the link below. The company were very good to deal with. In my honest opinion they were well worth the money.
http://www.machine-dro.co.uk/index.php?target=categories&category_id=25

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 19, 2009)

Well they look an awful lot like the Meister I had on my Enco mill and I really liked it. Lots of features that I miss having on this Accurite that is on my Jet Mill.


----------

